# (VIDEO) Watch Tamdan McCrory Destroy Brennan Ward This Past Weekend At Bellator 123



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*This was a great debut for McCrory, he took a few years off and came back in style!! 

Dissapointed in Brennan Ward he did well in the last tournament and he's usually able to hang in there, but Tamdan was too precise and kept hitting his button till the lights went out!*


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Great to see the Barn Cat back in there, first thing I thought though when I saw him was "damn where's his hair gone?".

Great fight, he's better suited at 185.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

That ladies and gentlemen is how you starch a mofo.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

CupCake said:


> Great to see the Barn Cat back in there, first thing I thought though when I saw him was "damn where's his hair gone?".
> 
> Great fight, he's better suited at 185.


Good to see him back, loved watching him in the UFC, can't believe he's been out for so long.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

About 5 years isn't it?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

About that... and Brennan Ward is a hell of a fighter to come back and KO in the first round like that!

Tamdan looked sharp.


----------

